# Ideas for how to gravel vac tanks on bottom shelf/floor?



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I have some tanks that are really low to the ground and some that are actually on the floor and find it about impossible to do more than around a 25% water change at a time using a small gravel vac and a 5 gallon bucket. I did have a small fountain pump that will pump about everything out, but, my cat decided to destroy that for me while I was at Disney yesterday. But, that didn't let me gravel vac, just remove water. 

Is there a better solution or technique that I'm just missing? Perhaps a pump that would connect to a gravel vac instead of needing to be submerged?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use more than 1 bucket to drain vac into.as one fills it does slow down and doesn't vac as well so I switch to empty bucket .Many of my tanks are on lower level of "hipper" metal stands.some of my others are on 6x6 wood so still pretty low.It may take me 4 bucket changes to pull 10gl out of my 20 on low shelf,but I just start with 2 empty buckets and keep rotating.I have 7 tanks on lower level.


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

A couple of ideas come to mind.
First would be to use a longer drain hose and run it downstairs to the floor drain or out the front door and out to the lawn.
Second would be to get one of those water siphons that you hook up to the sink and drain a water bed with.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a tank that literally sits on the floor. I use a smaller sized gravel vac to pick up debris... It's kind of slow, but it works out just fine.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I wonder if there's a smaller gravel vac than the one I own? Now I will have to look, the one I have is pretty much the same size as the one that comes on the python or the aqueon water changer. I bet there are smaller ones and that would probably help. 

I do need to find a way to just run it out a door. My tanks aren't in their permanent location yet though, which is why I haven't done it. By fall they all move into the garage, but I still have some electrical and drywall work that needs to be done in there before I move in shelving. Though, I will probably always keep tanks in the sunroom over the summer to take advantage of the free lighting. So, perhaps I should just do need to find a drainage solution out there. 

Coralbandit, that's been the way I've been doing it. I seem to be able to do a 50% water change on a 20 gallon, but only about a 1/3rd out of a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought a small external pump put hoses on both ends, but I was changing water on a 400 gallon tank built on the floor.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got a smaller one with the tube being about 1" or so inside diameter X 10" long, which is quite a bit smaller than a regular python. It came with the suction tube, primer bulb (which works wonderfully!) and a length of about 6 feet of clear tubing. I used to use it all the time for my 10 gallon because it did not syphon out the water nearly as fast as the larger python type enabling me to vacuum all of the gravel substrate without removing too much water to quickly. They are pretty reasonable in price... Amazon.com: Aqueon 06226 Mini Siphon Vacuum Aquarium Gravel Cleaner, 5-Inch: Pet Supplies I think Aqueon and Lee's both make one and you may be able to find one at any lfs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plant the tank and stop gravel vacuuming. From there, just figure out how to get enough water out for your water change.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

This thing is great just hook it up to the sink and your good to go Aqueon® Aquarium Water Changer - Aquarium Maintenance - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Same thing I use for my water changes. Haven't hooked to the sink to de-water yet, but heard that works pretty decent.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I may have to just break down and buy one of those. Though, still have to figure out how to make it work with the way I have my reverse osmosis setup. 

I have a tank with fry in it that doesn't even have substrate that I vac the bottom of everyday. That tank is probably my biggest nuisance. The planted tanks are much more pleasant to maintain. Though, I was gravel vacuuming between plants.. lol Are you not supposed to do that?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

if your fry tank is small enough, you can use some airline tubing(I used airline tubing to clean my sand for the longest time). or you can just stir up the water before starting your gravel vac to get all of the debris into the water column.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You cannnnnn vacuum if you must, but not needed unless you have heavy debris from a plant or something.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you are going to buy that water changer buy this one- Amazon.com: Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer - 25 Feet: Pet Supplies
I always amazon something before I buy it!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Bird FTW!!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

50% off! Can not beat that! Lol


----------

